# E-Sword Question



## blhowes (Nov 30, 2008)

I have a question for any E-Sword users out there. Let's say I did a search in the NT, using the KJV+ version (it has Strong's numbers included with the text), to find all occurences of G142. After the search is finished, I can then copy the results and paste them into a word processor.

When I paste it in, it has all the Strong's numbers along with the text. Is there any way to do the search for G142, but instead of copying/pasting in the KJV+ version, copy/paste with the KJV version (ie., find verses that contain G142, but extract verses in another version without all the Strong's numbers).

Does that make sense?


----------



## Matthias (Nov 30, 2008)

blhowes said:


> I have a question for any E-Sword users out there. Let's say I did a search in the NT, using the KJV+ version (it has Strong's numbers included with the text), to find all occurences of G142. After the search is finished, I can then copy the results and paste them into a word processor.
> 
> When I paste it in, it has all the Strong's numbers along with the text. Is there any way to do the search for G142, but instead of copying/pasting in the KJV+ version, copy/paste with the KJV version (ie., find verses that contain G142, but extract verses in another version without all the Strong's numbers).
> 
> Does that make sense?



Download the KJVR (regular) alongside with your KJV+ then when you find the verses you want with the strongs # search you can copy the verses out with the regular KJV... 

I hope that answers your question


----------



## blhowes (Nov 30, 2008)

Matthias said:


> Download the KJVR (regular) alongside with your KJV+ then when you find the verses you want with the strongs # search you can copy the verses out with the regular KJV...
> 
> I hope that answers your question


Jeff, thanks. Actually, that's what I'm doing now, copying the verses one at a time. Since there are 98 verses in the result, I was hoping there was a way to copy all the verses at one time, in the regular KJV (rather than one at a time) - does that make sense?


----------



## Matthias (Nov 30, 2008)

blhowes said:


> Matthias said:
> 
> 
> > Download the KJVR (regular) alongside with your KJV+ then when you find the verses you want with the strongs # search you can copy the verses out with the regular KJV...
> ...



Yes that does make sense  I, however, do not know if it is possible. Have you tried asking at e-sword.net?


----------



## blhowes (Nov 30, 2008)

Matthias said:


> Have you tried asking at e-sword.net?


No, I never thought to ask there. Good idea!

-----Added 11/30/2008 at 07:06:00 EST-----

Cool. I couldn't find any way at the E-Sword site to ask the question, but I figured out how to do it.

FYI, you do your search in KJV+. When the results come up, you click on the KJV tab, then you go back to the search window and copy the results. When you paste into the word processor, its just the KJV text.

Very impressive, E-Sword!


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Nov 30, 2008)

1) Make a "verse list" of your selection, g142.
in my search box, it is the bible-button two boxes over from the copy-button
follow the directions to save

2) change your bible version in the main window

3) go to "Bible" pulldown at top of page

4) go to verse lists...

5) find your newly created list.

6) viola.


----------



## Matthias (Dec 1, 2008)

e-sword rocks


----------

